# What is the best way to connect my components?



## rentonhighlands (Mar 24, 2010)

Hello Forum Members:
What is the best way to connect my components? 
This is what I have:
Laptop used for its CD player and streaming music
Audioengine D1 24-BIT DAC
Pioneer SX-303R Stereo Receiver: This receiver does not have a aux out or line out RCA
Sub with Dayton Audio SPA250 250 Watt Subwoofer Plate Amplifier
L and R main speakers only with speaker wire binding post connections

Can I do this:
Audioengine out>input in on sub>output from sub>to CD input on Pioneer Receiver>from Pioneer Receiver L and R speaker wire to L and R main speakers? If this does work does the sub get crossed over and I use the crossover on the sub amp to control sub bass?
Or is it better to use the High Level In/Out on the sub amp? If I use this method does the sub get crossed over?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## gazoink (Apr 17, 2013)

rentonhighlands said:


> Hello Forum Members:
> What is the best way to connect my components?
> This is what I have:
> Laptop used for its CD player and streaming music
> ...


That won't work, you won't have volume control for the sub. 

Go Audio Engine > Pioneer CD in > Pioneer Speaker outputs to Dayton Speaker In > Dayton Speaker Out > L/R speakers.


----------



## rentonhighlands (Mar 24, 2010)

Thank you:
Just so I am clear go DAC> to CD input (RCA's) then > use the High Level In/Out From Amplifier and To speakers connections on the sub plate amp? This way I will be using speaker wire for my connections. What is the minimum gauge wire I should use? Would 16 AWG wire work ok? 
Will the sub be crossed over using this wiring setup?


https://www.parts-express.com/dayton-audio-spa250-250-watt-subwoofer-plate-amplifier--300-803


----------



## gazoink (Apr 17, 2013)

rentonhighlands said:


> Thank you:
> Just so I am clear go DAC> to CD input (RCA's) then > use the High Level In/Out From Amplifier and To speakers connections on the sub plate amp?


Yes, from Pioneer speaker outs > Dayton High level in, Dayton High level out > speakers.


rentonhighlands said:


> This way I will be using speaker wire for my connections.


Right.


rentonhighlands said:


> What is the minimum gauge wire I should use? Would 16 AWG wire work ok?


 16ga is fine.


rentonhighlands said:


> Will the sub be crossed over using this wiring setup?


Yes, partially. The L/R will be crossed at 125Hz with a 6dB/octave passive network, the sub crossover is still variable at 24dB/octave.

*It's all in the manual.*


----------



## rentonhighlands (Mar 24, 2010)

Is there a way I can hook my sub up where it can be separate of my L+R speakers. In other words I want to be able to control the volume of my L+R speakers separate of the sub. When I turn up the volume on the receiver I want it to only turn up the L+R speakers. 

Also would the forum members suggest adding a EQ to my system. What EQ between $100-$300 would members suggest?


----------



## gazoink (Apr 17, 2013)

rentonhighlands said:


> Is there a way I can hook my sub up where it can be separate of my L+R speakers. In other words I want to be able to control the volume of my L+R speakers separate of the sub. When I turn up the volume on the receiver I want it to only turn up the L+R speakers.
> 
> Also would the forum members suggest adding a EQ to my system. What EQ between $100-$300 would members suggest?


Can't imagine why anyone would want to do this, but your original suggested setup did exactly that. That means every volume adjustment requires you to adjust the sub level separately. The problem with this is, subs work when calibrated to the rest of the system. The calibration is critical to performance. If you have separate controls for your sub and mains there's no hope of calibration ever.


----------



## rentonhighlands (Mar 24, 2010)

The reason I want to do this is because the sub is just to loud in volume and not very tight. I just can not get the sub and the mains to mesh together very well.


----------

